# je n'arive pas a booter sur le CD KNOPPIX-3.2



## Patmac (15 Mai 2005)

salut a tous
je viens de telechatger KNOPPIX-3.2_MiB-11b-PPC et ensuite je l'ai gravé a l'aide de l'utilitaire dique cette version de l'inux est sencé booter sur le cd et ne pas necesité d'instalation mais je n'arive pas a booter sur le cd et je ne sait pas pourquoi ? ma machine est un pismo
merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------

